# Fastech order



## Vaporator00 (21/1/19)

Howdy fellows


Does anyone still regularly order from fastech? 

I need to get some Entheon bf pins from them, but I've never purchased from them before and the amount doesn't justify me placing a lone order for it. Was wondering if it would be possible to piggyback on a bigger order with someone else.... If someone would be so kind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (21/1/19)

would also be interested to add something small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/1/19)

Let’s see what happens after payday, I also have some want, not necessarily need “thingies” that Fasttech stocks. Maybe we can do it or hook up with more people to make it viable and to cut costs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (21/1/19)

Following

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/1/19)

When you guys do a group order like this, do you still ship through post office or take dhl?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (21/1/19)

i'll probably grab one or two things if this buy happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/1/19)

Would depend on how everyone feels, if you are more than 4 DHL becomes an option, but if the order gets too big the weight may mean a more expensive option from them. DHL Express is about $46.00 but only up to a certain weight, after then they will get you a quote. So it depends on what and how much is purchased.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Would depend on how everyone feels, if you are more than 4 DHL becomes an option, but if the order gets too big the weight may mean a more expensive option from them. DHL Express is about $46.00 but only up to a certain weight, after then they will get you a quote. So it depends on what and how much is purchased.


 Ok but if you take free shipping, then why not just order by yourself? And is it spares you order, as most of the attys and mods look like they will be cheaper to buy at SA vendors. Sorry for the questions, never bought from these guys. Allthough I see 3fvape has some cheap deals on clones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/1/19)

I'd also like one or two items from there, that's if someone's ordering.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/19)

I may also want a couple of things.

Is DHL much faster. The delay is at customs and DHL must also get the goods through customs. How do they get priority ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (21/1/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Howdy fellows
> 
> 
> Does anyone still regularly order from fastech?
> ...



It's free shipping. How does that not justify a lone order....lol. Just order it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/1/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I may also want a couple of things.
> 
> Is DHL much faster. The delay is at customs and DHL must also get the goods through customs. How do they get priority ?


DHL a week to your door, post about 1 to 3 months, SAPO reliant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok but if you take free shipping, then why not just order by yourself? And is it spares you order, as most of the attys and mods look like they will be cheaper to buy at SA vendors. Sorry for the questions, never bought from these guys. Allthough I see 3fvape has some cheap deals on clones


They have spares that is not always so easy to come by in SA. Pricing is on par with what you would pay here, maybe no vendor stocks the atty, you bring it in yourself, or a clone of something you like but can’t afford, to each his own.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (22/1/19)

You can count me in but only if you opt for DHL Express.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (22/1/19)

I'm on the DHL list if someone places a order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/1/19)

If its DHL I may àlso jump on the wagon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nilton (22/1/19)

Last time I tried to order from Fasttech they no longer ship to South Africa. About a month ago I asked them if they are now shipping to South Africa and they said no. They had to many issues with items not arriving to customers. ( thanks to our useless SAPO ) Obviously got fed up always having to do credits that they stopped shipping to South Africa. Thats obviously the free shipping option, don't know if you can still do DHL...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok but if you take free shipping, then why not just order by yourself? And is it spares you order, as most of the attys and mods look like they will be cheaper to buy at SA vendors. Sorry for the questions, never bought from these guys. Allthough I see 3fvape has some cheap deals on clones



I mostly buy from FT if the items I want is either not available here or if it's way overpriced locally. Last year I was looking for spare squonk biottles for my VT Inbox. Locally I could find them at R60 a bottle. FT sells a 10 pack for R55. Some mods are sometimes cheaper too. The new Lostvape Drone DNA250C is going for around R2300 locally. FT sells them for around R1600. Only issue is SAPO taking long. DHL much quicker, but pushes the price up.



Nilton said:


> Last time I tried to order from Fasttech they no longer ship to South Africa. About a month ago I asked them if they are now shipping to South Africa and they said no. They had to many issues with items not arriving to customers. ( thanks to our useless SAPO ) Obviously got fed up always having to do credits that they stopped shipping to South Africa. Thats obviously the free shipping option, don't know if you can still do DHL...



There are ways to trick the website into allowing them to ship to SA.  Also, they will ship if you tell them that should the package be lost you will not hold them responsible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (22/1/19)

I can try and arrange for the shipping. But let's see what comes of this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> I mostly buy from FT if the items I want is either not available here or if it's way overpriced locally. Last year I was looking for spare squonk biottles for my VT Inbox. Locally I could find them at R60 a bottle. FT sells a 10 pack for R55. Some mods are sometimes cheaper too. The new Lostvape Drone DNA250C is going for around R2300 locally. FT sells them for around R1600. Only issue is SAPO taking long. DHL much quicker, but pushes the price up.
> 
> 
> 
> There are ways to trick the website into allowing them to ship to SA.  Also, they will ship if you tell them that should the package be lost you will not hold them responsible.



Thanks. Im thinking of getting a mech squonker. So I see they got these cheap Limelight knockoffs, so thought I buy it, give it a proper paintjob and redo internals etc. My own customized clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks. Im thinking of getting a mech squonker. So I see they got these cheap Limelight knockoffs, so thought I buy it, give it a proper paintjob and redo internals etc. My own customized clone


If you are planning on getting a clone from FT, make sure to read the comments / reviews at the bottom of the product page.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (22/1/19)

Wismec Lux 100W @ $35 is a good squonker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (22/1/19)

I had to buy a spare squonk bottle for my Driptech TS. I could buy it from the manufacturer at $20 for a pack of 5, but the shipping would kill me. I found the bottles at a local vendor, but had to pay R130 a bottle plus shipping. Daylight robbery. I found generic bottles at 3Fvape and paid $8.90 for 10 bottles, but get this: The "authentic" Driptech bottles last about 2 to 3 weeks before they start to crack and leak. I've been using the first of the generic bottles now for more than a month and it still looks and feel new. So, buy the authentic bottles at a local vendor and pay the price of the whole shop while the bottle only lasts for a few weeks? Um......no thanks.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (22/1/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 

If you want a proper mech sqounker consider this
https://vapeguy.co.za/mods/mechanical-mods/coppervape-bf-squonker-mod
Best sub R1000 purchase ever

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/1/19)

Cornelius said:


> I can try and arrange for the shipping. But let's see what comes of this.



Double thumbs up for that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/1/19)

Cornelius said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> 
> If you want a proper mech sqounker consider this
> https://vapeguy.co.za/mods/mechanical-mods/coppervape-bf-squonker-mod
> Best sub R1000 purchase ever


Thanks, is that a clone? At this stage of my vaping career, Im only looking for clones


----------



## Cornelius (22/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, is that a clone? At this stage of my vaping career, Im only looking for clones


No it is a Coppervape product. They also do a tupperware 1.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/2/19)

And now we wait


----------



## AniDey (8/2/19)

I found this, but have not tried it yet.
https://www.postbox-courier.com/how-it-works.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/2/19)

Still haven't run my order. Waiting on the universe to give me a break...


----------

